# Die Grub hub, Die



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ordered via grub hub the other night, 5th or 6th time we've used them. Place order at 5:44 pm, timer says delivery between 6:15 and 6:25 pm, cool. I start doing some house cleaning, set my timer on my phone for 6:10. At 6:05 my phone alerts, "John" has picked up my order. Wait, no, he's now become Ruby, and my timer has updated and my order won't arrive until 6:45 to 6:55. WTF, I follow Ruby, she goes south, then east, then stops where several Mexican restaurants are. Then she goes east, then north, then east, then stops. Suddenly, my timer updates, my order will arrive between 7:15 and 7:25. WTF??? At 6:40, I called the restaurant, they explain that "john" arrived, looked at the order, said it was too far and cancelled, GH reassigned the order. At 6:55 I call GH to complain, they say it will arrive "soon", and they give me 10% off. I hang up with GH, look at my screen, it's now 7:10, Ruby is now heading to pick up my order, she finally arrives at 7:36. Of course the food is cold, because she was careless part of the food has spilt inside the plastic food bag. I sit down to eat my cold food, I message GH how unacceptable this is, they offer me another 10%. No, I want a refund, they can't do that. I tell them I will dispute the charge. They tell me they want to research it. I tell them exactly what the restaurant told me. Suddenly, they refund my entire order, or claim they will, it still hasn't processed through. If it doesn't process today, then I dispute the charge. Never using Grub Hub again, the restaurant was very angry too, said this happens all the time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rate cuts mean drivers care less, and fat cats get fatter.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ordered via grub hub the other night, 5th or 6th time we've used them. Place order at 5:44 pm, timer says delivery between 6:15 and 6:25 pm, cool. I start doing some house cleaning, set my timer on my phone for 6:10. At 6:05 my phone alerts, "John" has picked up my order. Wait, no, he's now become Ruby, and my timer has updated and my order won't arrive until 6:45 to 6:55. WTF, I follow Ruby, she goes south, then east, then stops where several Mexican restaurants are. Then she goes east, then north, then east, then stops. Suddenly, my timer updates, my order will arrive between 7:15 and 7:25. WTF??? At 6:40, I called the restaurant, they explain that "john" arrived, looked at the order, said it was too far and cancelled, GH reassigned the order. At 6:55 I call GH to complain, they say it will arrive "soon", and they give me 10% off. I hang up with GH, look at my screen, it's now 7:10, Ruby is now heading to pick up my order, she finally arrives at 7:36. Of course the food is cold, because she was careless part of the food has spilt inside the plastic food bag. I sit down to eat my cold food, I message GH how unacceptable this is, they offer me another 10%. No, I want a refund, they can't do that. I tell them I will dispute the charge. They tell me they want to research it. I tell them exactly what the restaurant told me. Suddenly, they refund my entire order, or claim they will, it still hasn't processed through. If it doesn't process today, then I dispute the charge. Never using Grub Hub again, the restaurant was very angry too, said this happens all the time.


You had another option. You could pick up your own food but it's nice to read about your frustration & eating cold food&#128076;.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

IR12 said:


> You had another option. You could pick up your own food but it's nice to read about your frustration & eating cold food&#128076;.


Was not an option, did not have a vehicle available at the time


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Was not an option, did not have a vehicle available at the time


U/L was an option & also would given you the opportunity to stimulate the economy &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> I sit down to eat my cold food


You can bet the food was still hot when Ruby ate some of it, just before she spit all over the rest of your food. :biggrin:


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

How much did you tip?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ordered via grub hub the other night, 5th or 6th time we've used them. Place order at 5:44 pm, timer says delivery between 6:15 and 6:25 pm, cool. I start doing some house cleaning, set my timer on my phone for 6:10. At 6:05 my phone alerts, "John" has picked up my order. Wait, no, he's now become Ruby, and my timer has updated and my order won't arrive until 6:45 to 6:55. WTF, I follow Ruby, she goes south, then east, then stops where several Mexican restaurants are. Then she goes east, then north, then east, then stops. Suddenly, my timer updates, my order will arrive between 7:15 and 7:25. WTF??? At 6:40, I called the restaurant, they explain that "john" arrived, looked at the order, said it was too far and cancelled, GH reassigned the order. At 6:55 I call GH to complain, they say it will arrive "soon", and they give me 10% off. I hang up with GH, look at my screen, it's now 7:10, Ruby is now heading to pick up my order, she finally arrives at 7:36. Of course the food is cold, because she was careless part of the food has spilt inside the plastic food bag. I sit down to eat my cold food, I message GH how unacceptable this is, they offer me another 10%. No, I want a refund, they can't do that. I tell them I will dispute the charge. They tell me they want to research it. I tell them exactly what the restaurant told me. Suddenly, they refund my entire order, or claim they will, it still hasn't processed through. If it doesn't process today, then I dispute the charge. Never using Grub Hub again, the restaurant was very angry too, said this happens all the time.


Just letting you know that GH shows the customers tip as soon as the driver accepts the order. Some drivers cancel the order after seeing that the tip is low. Not saying thats what happened but its fairly common (I do it regularly).


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Quality of service is going down for gh dd and uber eats.
These rates have been total shit ! Sorry to say even gh offers area really bad here lot of 7 and 8 dollar offers that require a lot of driving time about 15 miles for 8 bucks worse then dd ! If us drivers are paid like shit bet your service is going to be the same.
I am sorry your food was late and cold . Its not the drivers fault. blame the low pay . We cant work for free. 
For tipping its not here last month or this month worst i have ever seen .


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

IR12 said:


> U/L was an option & also would given you the opportunity to stimulate the economy &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


No, actually it wasn't



goobered said:


> How much did you tip?


25%


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Why not use a restaurant that does their own delivery's.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ordered via grub hub the other night, 5th or 6th time we've used them. Place order at 5:44 pm, timer says delivery between 6:15 and 6:25 pm, cool. I start doing some house cleaning, set my timer on my phone for 6:10. At 6:05 my phone alerts, "John" has picked up my order. Wait, no, he's now become Ruby, and my timer has updated and my order won't arrive until 6:45 to 6:55. WTF, I follow Ruby, she goes south, then east, then stops where several Mexican restaurants are. Then she goes east, then north, then east, then stops. Suddenly, my timer updates, my order will arrive between 7:15 and 7:25. WTF??? At 6:40, I called the restaurant, they explain that "john" arrived, looked at the order, said it was too far and cancelled, GH reassigned the order. At 6:55 I call GH to complain, they say it will arrive "soon", and they give me 10% off. I hang up with GH, look at my screen, it's now 7:10, Ruby is now heading to pick up my order, she finally arrives at 7:36. Of course the food is cold, because she was careless part of the food has spilt inside the plastic food bag. I sit down to eat my cold food, I message GH how unacceptable this is, they offer me another 10%. No, I want a refund, they can't do that. I tell them I will dispute the charge. They tell me they want to research it. I tell them exactly what the restaurant told me. Suddenly, they refund my entire order, or claim they will, it still hasn't processed through. If it doesn't process today, then I dispute the charge. Never using Grub Hub again, the restaurant was very angry too, said this happens all the time.


Why did you still accept the food?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Was not an option, did not have a vehicle available at the time


Cook !

Grub Hub has shot its own foot off with Rate Cuts
& will never be Viable.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I've noticed tipping on these platforms have majorly decreased...if you think I'm driving 5-7 mi for a $1-3.00 tip, basically pick the shit up yourself, or watch your food never get picked up. This tipping behavior has become more and more common. It's delivery, of course the prices are higher, if you can't afford a tip after that, don't use the service.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> 25%


And sadly this is the problem. 25% of what amount, vs. the time, mileage and overall effort the driver has to put into your order.

Tipping a flat percentage of the total order amount only makes sense when we tip wait staff. It does not correlate well to delivery driver expenses. It may not even cover the driver's expenses.

If you order during the dinner rush, that is when ETAs are likely to be unrealistic. High demand for drivers means we want to optimize our selection for highest tips and shortest distances. We want to avoid heavy traffic or dead areas because it sucks away precious time during the rush.

If a driver takes the time and trouble to go to the restaurant to pick up the order, cancelling means time and miles lost for no pay, plusn dings on our ratings. So no driver wants to cancel after arriving to pick up, unless the trip is really undesirable. It means something was so bad here that John was willing to take a loss on his pickup trip, and Ruby saw no need to prioritize your order.

GH mileage only sort of covers the trip one way. The rates are less than federal mileage rates, so it really doesn't even cover that. But it only pays for the driver to deliver it to you. The miles after that are dead miles. Your tip has to be enough to make the whole trip worthwhile, including the return trip or trip to the next restaurant, plus the time it takes to complete the full trip.

Ideally John should have known it was too far before accepting the order, but GH is very misleading with how they show you the map and a lot of times we are too busy driving to have a closer look until we arrive at the restaurant.

Ideally Ruby would have been sitting waiting in the restaurant just for you and your order, but it's the dinner rush, so she's already busy with other orders. You already had a driver engaged, who seems to have arrived on time, and if you had tipped more he probably would have completed the order.

The thing to understand here is the rates GH and other gig companies pay for time and mileage are just barely enough to cover the cost of vehicle operation (if that, sometimes it is not even enough.) You tip is what makes the trip worthwhile.

If you want prompt service and warm food, forget the percentage. Tip a dollar amount that makes sense according to how far out you are. Calculate round trip miles to the restaurant at 57.5 cents per mile, plus the time it will probably take, NOT the GH ETA but a more realistic estimate based on demand, traffic, weather, and so on.

If you don't want to tip higher, order during times of lower demand like mid afternoon or mid evening past the dinner rush. And stop watching the clock because you will just stress yourself out.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

goobered said:


> And sadly this is the problem. 25% of what amount, vs. the time, mileage and overall effort the driver has to put into your order.
> 
> Tipping a flat percentage of the total order amount only makes sense when we tip wait staff. It does not correlate well to delivery driver expenses. It may not even cover the driver's expenses.
> 
> ...


Yeah, guess in the future I'll remember to tip $20 on a $35 order to make it worth his while, um, no. Given how busy it was in the area, as Ruby pointed out she still had 2 more deliveries on hold, had John delivered my order he would have gotten at least one or two of those. Basically, what I'm reading is that GH, UE, DD, drivers f-over people at a rate much higher than regular U/L drivers do, hence these services are worthless now.



islanddriver said:


> Why not use a restaurant that does their own delivery's.


Well, that trims my choices down to pizza, pizza, or pizza



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why did you still accept the food?


Guess because I didn't feel like starving



tohunt4me said:


> Cook !
> 
> Grub Hub has shot its own foot off with Rate Cuts
> & will never be Viable.


Yes, cooking would have been an option, but, I cook dinner 7 nights a week, usually about 6 pm when I get home, in this case, I had a house to rearrange before my wife came home from the hospital, so I really didn't have time to cook, as it was, after eating I went back to rearranging things. Not mention, cooking would also require that in the previous 5 days, I've had time to get to the grocery store.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Well, that trims my choices down to pizza, pizza, or pizza


Um well if that's all that is available nearby, and you want other options, you'll have to pay a premium for it.

John wouldn't necessarily get the same orders Ruby was getting, because there is a tiered structure in GH that prioritizes drivers differently. John probably cherry picks, and GH probably sends him fewer orders because of it, while they dump extra orders on Ruby and she probably takes almost all of them to keep her status. Either way you get a driver, it just depends on how fast you want one. John would probably bring your order right away if the tip was higher, and he can do that because he is cherry picking and not bogged down with lots of orders. Ruby on the other hand will have multiple orders in her queue because she takes everything they send her, so it will take her longer, and she may spill your food because she's so stressed out about late orders.

If you want the first driver who sees your order to be the one to deliver it, tip high. If you want to save money, you'll wait longer. Sorry that's just how GH works. No one is trying to screw you over, they're just trying not to get screwed themselves.

I have gotten orders that were probably like yours, that didn't pay enough to cover the miles, but didn't want to cancel and leave the customer stuck with no driver. Customers don't care that you took one for the team and neither does GH.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ordered via grub hub the other night, 5th or 6th time we've used them. Place order at 5:44 pm, timer says delivery between 6:15 and 6:25 pm, cool. I start doing some house cleaning, set my timer on my phone for 6:10. At 6:05 my phone alerts, "John" has picked up my order. Wait, no, he's now become Ruby, and my timer has updated and my order won't arrive until 6:45 to 6:55. WTF, I follow Ruby, she goes south, then east, then stops where several Mexican restaurants are. Then she goes east, then north, then east, then stops. Suddenly, my timer updates, my order will arrive between 7:15 and 7:25. WTF??? At 6:40, I called the restaurant, they explain that "john" arrived, looked at the order, said it was too far and cancelled, GH reassigned the order. At 6:55 I call GH to complain, they say it will arrive "soon", and they give me 10% off. I hang up with GH, look at my screen, it's now 7:10, Ruby is now heading to pick up my order, she finally arrives at 7:36. Of course the food is cold, because she was careless part of the food has spilt inside the plastic food bag. I sit down to eat my cold food, I message GH how unacceptable this is, they offer me another 10%. No, I want a refund, they can't do that. I tell them I will dispute the charge. They tell me they want to research it. I tell them exactly what the restaurant told me. Suddenly, they refund my entire order, or claim they will, it still hasn't processed through. If it doesn't process today, then I dispute the charge. Never using Grub Hub again, the restaurant was very angry too, said this happens all the time.


Going out on a limb here and say either you didn't tip or it was chintzy at best. Had you tipped well that food would have been on your table in minutes.

You get what you pay for....


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Could also be the restaurant that is the problem. I have a friend that does eats etc. He says some restaurants don't have food ready when they get their. So he cancels and moves on


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Yeah, guess in the future I'll remember to tip $20 on a $35 order to make it worth his while, um, no...


Actually, yes. 
That is the entire point.

You get what you pay for. 
If your delivery location is far enough away that "this happens all the time" or "happens too often" you need to take that into consideration. You need to make it unlikely a driver would turn down the job.

This is like expecting the local Boy Scout offering to cut your grass for 20.00 to do a 200.00 a month every two weeks level yard service. That Boy Scout is going to use the absolutely not approved by Scouting America one figure salute and move on to the next yard.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ordered via grub hub the other night, 5th or 6th time we've used them. Place order at 5:44 pm, timer says delivery between 6:15 and 6:25 pm, cool. I start doing some house cleaning, set my timer on my phone for 6:10. At 6:05 my phone alerts, "John" has picked up my order. Wait, no, he's now become Ruby, and my timer has updated and my order won't arrive until 6:45 to 6:55. WTF, I follow Ruby, she goes south, then east, then stops where several Mexican restaurants are. Then she goes east, then north, then east, then stops. Suddenly, my timer updates, my order will arrive between 7:15 and 7:25. WTF??? At 6:40, I called the restaurant, they explain that "john" arrived, looked at the order, said it was too far and cancelled, GH reassigned the order. At 6:55 I call GH to complain, they say it will arrive "soon", and they give me 10% off. I hang up with GH, look at my screen, it's now 7:10, Ruby is now heading to pick up my order, she finally arrives at 7:36. Of course the food is cold, because she was careless part of the food has spilt inside the plastic food bag. I sit down to eat my cold food, I message GH how unacceptable this is, they offer me another 10%. No, I want a refund, they can't do that. I tell them I will dispute the charge. They tell me they want to research it. I tell them exactly what the restaurant told me. Suddenly, they refund my entire order, or claim they will, it still hasn't processed through. If it doesn't process today, then I dispute the charge. Never using Grub Hub again, the restaurant was very angry too, said this happens all the time.


You probably gave no tip or a low tip so none of your drivers cared.



Frontier Guy said:


> No, actually it wasn't
> 
> 
> 25%


Well, if you tipped 25%, I recommend using Doordash. They have more drivers on their platform and would have picked up your order faster. They also use zones, which means drivers are restricted to a certain smaller area. With Grubhub, the whole city is the zone, so your driver may be pulled from far away.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ordered via grub hub the other night, 5th or 6th time we've used them. Place order at 5:44 pm, timer says delivery between 6:15 and 6:25 pm, cool. I start doing some house cleaning, set my timer on my phone for 6:10. At 6:05 my phone alerts, "John" has picked up my order. Wait, no, he's now become Ruby, and my timer has updated and my order won't arrive until 6:45 to 6:55. WTF, I follow Ruby, she goes south, then east, then stops where several Mexican restaurants are. Then she goes east, then north, then east, then stops. Suddenly, my timer updates, my order will arrive between 7:15 and 7:25. WTF??? At 6:40, I called the restaurant, they explain that "john" arrived, looked at the order, said it was too far and cancelled, GH reassigned the order. At 6:55 I call GH to complain, they say it will arrive "soon", and they give me 10% off. I hang up with GH, look at my screen, it's now 7:10, Ruby is now heading to pick up my order, she finally arrives at 7:36. Of course the food is cold, because she was careless part of the food has spilt inside the plastic food bag. I sit down to eat my cold food, I message GH how unacceptable this is, they offer me another 10%. No, I want a refund, they can't do that. I tell them I will dispute the charge. They tell me they want to research it. I tell them exactly what the restaurant told me. Suddenly, they refund my entire order, or claim they will, it still hasn't processed through. If it doesn't process today, then I dispute the charge. Never using Grub Hub again, the restaurant was very angry too, said this happens all the time.


This is the problem w using 3 party apps . They exploit the drivers so many delivery are simply not worth the time. Also you have more comuncation issue.

Order direct from the place,someone mess up. It's a direct employee from the store and they also get to know you if order a lot. Many times these apps jack up the menu prices. It's cheaper ordering directly from the place.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I don’t know how GH works. But I did talk to a driver who said he had only accepted 1 order from them the whole day, yet had accepted all DoorDash orders. This was back when DD was paying $6 for every order.

Just this interaction made me realize that maybe driving for them was not worth my time...Given the fact that even with DD, I accept at most 50% of my orders while this dude was accepting all of them but declining 99% of GH ones.

For people that live out in the country...$2-$3 per order ain’t gonna cut it. Don’t really care who makes up the difference, but someone has to, to make it worth it for the driver.

I think people that don’t tip or tip a little need to order from places closer to their home. This way it’d be worth it for the driver and you’d get your food sooner.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Actually, yes.
> That is the entire point.
> 
> You get what you pay for.
> ...


Exactly.

You can tell his location sucks if the only local delivery available is pizza.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Going out on a limb here and say either you didn't tip or it was chintzy at best. Had you tipped well that food would have been on your table in minutes.
> 
> You get what you pay for....


Got it, 100% on a $35 order in the future. BTW, the amount of tip vs service doesn't mean shizzle, tipped $10 tonight on a $20 order and still took 40 minutes + cook time, restaurant even called to let me know that there was no driver once the food was ready.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Actually, yes.
> That is the entire point.
> 
> You get what you pay for.
> ...


Actually, No. Just like the argument for Uber/Lyft, if you don't like what's being paid, sign off and do something else, stop screwing the rider/customer over. And as I found out today, the restaurant has stopped doing business with GH as of this past weekend. They documented 35 times in 2 months, and 60 in the 1 yr they have been doing business with GH of drivers doing the same thing, or simply not showing up, as a result, the restaurant was getting horrible reviews. They have simply stopped doing delivery of any kind, they have had offers from DD and US, but have decided to stop doing delivery.



goobered said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You can tell his location sucks if the only local delivery available is pizza.


Yes, god, I hate living in Denver, a major metropolitan city, with a huge suburb area, something like 1.5 million people, gosh it sucks. I have my choice, for non UE/DD/GH of 5 different pizza places or 3 Chinese places. I can't eat Chinese any more due to indigestion issues, and the same with pizza, I have to plan accordingly, but, my health issues are not your concern. I guess you must live in a city where every restaurant, from the crappiest roach coach to the ritziest 5 star joint has it's own fleet of delivery drivers waiting on standby for you to order, gosh, must rock to live in your Utopia.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Got it, 100% on a $35 order in the future. BTW, the amount of tip vs service doesn't mean shizzle, tipped $10 tonight on a $20 order and still took 40 minutes + cook time, restaurant even called to let me know that there was no driver once the food was ready.
> 
> 
> Actually, No. Just like the argument for Uber/Lyft, if you don't like what's being paid, sign off and do something else, stop screwing the rider/customer over. And as I found out today, the restaurant has stopped doing business with GH as of this past weekend. They documented 35 times in 2 months, and 60 in the 1 yr they have been doing business with GH of drivers doing the same thing, or simply not showing up, as a result, the restaurant was getting horrible reviews. They have simply stopped doing delivery of any kind, they have had offers from DD and US, but have decided to stop doing delivery.
> ...


All of this makes it sound like you are in a poor location for delivery. Have you had any good experiences?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> ... my health issues are not your concern.


Seriously, don't even go there. You have no idea who you are talking to. I have serious health issues of my own, which is why I'm doing gig work. A lot of people who do it are either disabled or sick or taking care of someone who is.

You gave all sorts of reasons why you wanted or needed this service on a given day, but despite all of that, you clearly don't value the service.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> All of this makes it sound like you are in a poor location for delivery. Have you had any good experiences?


Early on, yes, the last 6 or 7 times, no, probably ordered at least 30 times in 2 yrs.



goobered said:


> Seriously, don't even go there. You have no idea who you are talking to. I have serious health issues of my own, which is why I'm doing gig work. A lot of people who do it are either disabled or sick or taking care of someone who is.
> 
> You gave all sorts of reasons why you wanted or needed this service on a given day, but despite all of that, you clearly don't value the service.


Why, because I don't tip 100%? I don't grovel with the driver? Please


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Why, because I don't tip 100%? I don't grovel with the driver? Please


Because you are still here complaining about something most people would just let go of with an obvious chip on your shoulder.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

just because you give a higher tip doesn't mean you are going to get it faster. I feel like I am feeding a troll right now. The drivers job is to pick it up and deliver it. They could be ten minutes out from the restaurant or more Most of the time food spillage is not there fault. When places put food in those foil pan trays they leak all over. There is nothing the driver can do...The driver can't do anything about the food taking forever to make. If we say something ...more than likely the restaurant will take longer. It obvious to me that you have never even delivered ....the the real question...why are you in here?


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

DiceyDan said:


> I've noticed tipping on these platforms have majorly decreased...if you think I'm driving 5-7 mi for a $1-3.00 tip, basically pick the shit up yourself, or watch your food never get picked up. This tipping behavior has become more and more common. It's delivery, of course the prices are higher, if you can't afford a tip after that, don't use the service.


I've always done CASH tips for food delivery.

I know the drivers aren't making much, so I figure this way I'm helping them keep a slightly larger portion of their check for themselves.

I see I'm shooting myself in the foot here because drivers don't expect cash tips??!?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

with the new pay model at least with DD your are. If there isnt a tip in my market, I would see a request for 2 or 3 dollars or maybe a little more for a longer distance.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Early on, yes, the last 6 or 7 times, no, probably ordered at least 30 times in 2 yrs.
> 
> 
> Why, because I don't tip 100%? I don't grovel with the driver? Please


Drivers factor in approximately a dollar a mile. If you are in an area that they have to drive back from empty handed, they look for over a dollar a mile. This is basic gig economics for a driver.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Grub Hub will never be Viable.


........or will it?
https://www.wsj.com/articles/food-delivery-firms-put-mergers-ipos-on-the-menu-11582030802


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

How much did you tip? That information is needed to determine if it's Grubhub's fault or your fault.



SWside said:


> I've always done CASH tips for food delivery.
> 
> I know the drivers aren't making much, so I figure this way I'm helping them keep a slightly larger portion of their check for themselves.
> 
> I see I'm shooting myself in the foot here because drivers don't expect cash tips??!?


Write cash tip in the notes and text the driver to let them know that there definitely will be a cash tip.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> How much did you tip? That information is needed to determine if it's Grubhub's fault or your fault.
> 
> 
> Write cash tip in the notes and text the driver to let them know that there definitely will be a cash tip.


I find this to be a poor method, as no one will accept the trip to begin with or read the notes.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I find this to be a poor method, as no one will accept the trip to begin with or read the notes.


I guess you will have to split the tip. $3 in the app and the rest in cash.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Drivers factor in approximately a dollar a mile. If you are in an area that they have to drive back from empty handed, they look for over a dollar a mile. This is basic gig economics for a driver.


Exactly. If I can't get another order near the drop off, the tip has to cover the trip back until I can get one.
Not like we're trying to be greedy, but there's no point in taking a trip if you don't make any money on it.



SWside said:


> I've always done CASH tips for food delivery.
> 
> I know the drivers aren't making much, so I figure this way I'm helping them keep a slightly larger portion of their check for themselves.
> 
> I see I'm shooting myself in the foot here because drivers don't expect cash tips??!?


I love getting cash tips but they are so few and far between. I figure if there's no tip in the app it's a stiff.

None of us have time to read notes. Usually orders come up while you are driving.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have seen ...I will tip in cash...haha turned out to be BS


----------

